# Too Many Rescues in CA. What's up out there?



## MiasMomma (Jun 14, 2015)

Any one know if there's a reason that so many Hav's are needing to be rescued in CA? Or is someone just very active out there? Or were Hav's very trendy in southern CA and now there's an issue? 
So many adorable sweethearts, so far away!


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

That's really interesting. Although, I think sometimes we forget how much larger California is than most states on this side of the country. I was born and raised there. I'm assuming they're not too trendy because most of our family is still there and we had to educate them on Daisy's breed and I must say they all want a Havanese now.  I should tell them to get a rescue!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I noticed that, too, Miasmomma and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I just looked at the rescue site and only saw four dogs in CA. There is another rescue site, but they say Havanese mix. I do see Havanese here, but not very often.


----------

